# Miss America Colors



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ok so I'm going to restore my MA project with plans to sell once finished. My question is what do you think is the most desirable color combo?


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 24, 2014)

*Whats the original color on it now?*

Pics


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2014)

CWCMAN said:


> Pics




House paint blue! Here are bikes in the proposed colors


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks like a three way tie after my vote. Green is so.................well, tractor looking.


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2014)

All Chrome!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 24, 2014)

My Vote: Blue/Blue! Looks great & the original scheme my girl's MA is. Just heard is should be done soon. Can't wait!


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 24, 2014)

*Maroon/White*

I'm liking that combo


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 24, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> </a>View attachment 170425




white seat......


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 24, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> white seat......




It is correct tho...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 24, 2014)

*Miss America*

Red = Retail. It will sell fast. You will have a larger audience. Iconic color of any vintage or classic bicycle. 
Green is not everybody's fav. color, harder to sell. Most likely sold to a collector that knows his Elgins and is trying to complete his Miss America collection. 
Blue is very easy on the eyes. I dig blue a lot and it is more of a personal color to me. Blue is a unisex color. A boy or girl can ride a blue bike. Even though this is a girls bike, I would definitely ride a blue Miss America, I wouldn't want to be caught on a red Miss America unless I was wearing a white dress. hahahaha

I really like blue a lot!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> white seat......




Actually the color is marroon and white (not red). I'm not sure if its the photo or they just didn't match the paint correctly. Also notice this bike has chrome rims which MAs did not have. Here is a pic of my largely original bike-has white seat. The light holder was replaced at sometime with one from a blue bike. I plan on correcting that in the near future. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Sep 25, 2014)

*I saw one in the field at copake*

not really MA cause it had alien light- - seasonal model? anyway was metalic purple and contrast. WOW! very cool never saw before or again. 

Funny seen and had many MAs over the years (still rare) but never noted non plated rims only- hate it when I miss details.

(My color vision is not the greatest so...)


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

IMO blue is the best looking color for these:


----------

